

Ask HN: Email app: How to store emails for enterprise? - chany2

I am planning to build an enterprise Email app similarly to Mailbox + Evernote. What is the best approach to store emails for enterprise customers?<p>Granted, on-premise solution is needed at the end. How do I build for that transition? And where do I start? (or I just have to demonstrate to the 1st client then execute an on-premise solution?)
======
Wouter33
The most realistic solution is to start with basic functionalities on your own
infrastructure. Store the emails on your (private) cloud. Of course try to
maximize security. Then offer on-premise storage of emails as a premium
functionality and build the functionality when your first customer wants to
upgrade to this package.

------
10dpd
Its a little worrying that you plan to build to enterprise (I'm assuming you
are in the UK), yet are asking one of fundamental questions about data
security. Have you considered other security fundamentals that might be
critical for an enterprise mail client?

